# New Stihl MS241c



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 11, 2014)

With an 036 Pro now in my arsenal, my 261 had become a high priced back up saw. I've had my eye on the 241c ever since it started showing up on other saw forums. It has all the features of my 261 plus M-tronic. I love the air filter, anti-vibe, captive bar nuts, stainless steel muffler and of course the power. It will make the perfect saw for limbing, small logs and yard work. If the weather cooperates I will get to use it this weekend.

What about my 261 you ask? I had it on CL for a couple weeks and got some low ball offers but that was all so I traded it into my dealer towards the 241.  I ended up having to pay $100 out of pocket for the new saw but I got top dollar for my 261. Not what I wanted on CL, but close enough. He also swapped the spur sprocket for a rim drum/sprocket and gave me an extra chain at no extra cost. Here are some pics to prove it happened.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 11, 2014)

Your grocery prices are just as outrageous as ours are!!


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 11, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Your grocery prices are just as outrageous as ours are!!



Haha, I don't do the shopping but somehow a "quick trip" always ends up being $200.


----------



## CenterTree (Mar 11, 2014)

LOL, wow that was quick.  Seems like you just posted about it when your dealer still did not have one in yet.

Nice purchase!

I will be buying a new hydraulic splitter this Spring with Tax return, and if I can mange the funds I am gonna "acquire" a 241 also.

Please post up some run time results when ya get it in some wood.
Would love to hear more on the M-tronic.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 12, 2014)

I went on Monday to see if my dealer had them in stock yet and he told me he would have one the next day (yesterday) so I made sure I got there and got the first one . M-Tronic is electronic regulation of the fuel/air mix in the carb so manual adjusting of the carb is required.  If you look at the pictures there are no adjustment holes for the idle or the high and low speed jets.


----------



## webie (Mar 12, 2014)

I been looking at this saw . Can this saws chain be upgraded to a .325  and run a rim sprocket ? It kinda looks to me like it probably can use the same bars as a ms 250 . Was hoping it would be able to share the bars with the 024 and 026 family .


----------



## CenterTree (Mar 12, 2014)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> I went on Monday to see if my dealer had them in stock yet and he told me he would have one the next day (yesterday) so I made sure I got there and got the first one . *M-Tronic is electronic regulation of the fuel/air mix in the carb so manual adjusting of the carb is required.  If you look at the pictures there are no adjustment holes for the idle or the high and low speed jets.*


I know what the M tronic is.   I mean, please post up any field results you care to after running it a while.
I am interested to hear more feedback on how the "C-M" saws are performing.   Maybe even put up a new thread with a "Review",,,> that would be great.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 12, 2014)

webie said:


> I been looking at this saw . Can this saws chain be upgraded to a .325  and run a rim sprocket ? It kinda looks to me like it probably can use the same bars as a ms 250 . Was hoping it would be able to share the bars with the 024 and 026 family .



Yes, there is a kit available from Stihl to upgrade to .325 with a rim sprocket. My dealer upgraded me to a rim sprocket but I kept the stock 3/8 picco chain. From what I've read .325 is a bit much for this saw to pull without modifications. It runs the small mount bars so anything with a part number that starts with 3005 from what I understand.


----------



## webie (Mar 13, 2014)

So are you planning on modifying the saw so it handles the .325 since thats what you got ?


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 13, 2014)

webie said:


> So are you planning on modifying the saw so it handles the .325 since thats what you got ?


 
I got the rim sprocket upgrade, but not for .325.  I kept the 3/8 picco.  There is a rim sprocket upgrade kit for both available.  My dealer had both of them but recommended staying with 3/8 picco so that's what I did.  I may do a muffler mod down the road but for now I will keep the saw stock.


----------



## NWCoaster (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice new saw! I was just looking at those in the saw shop a couple weeks ago while in buying a new bar. Verrry purdy!


----------

